# Oh my Dog park...



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

So we have a dogpark here well 2 of them all about 25 minutes away and we like to go there are some very nice people there, (most of the people actually) and their dogs for the most part are great. 1 or 2 are a bit sketchy but the ranger already has their number. Anyways...

We had a late start today, so we actually missed our friends and their dogs  But there was still a car there, so we figured we would let Tobi go say hi... It was a large Collie nice dog iirc 8 years old well mannered. Well Tobi wanted to play so he began his normal play bowing etc while we chatted (husband and I wife seemed a bit disgruntled) and watched the 2 playing, Tobi got a little excited and started playing a bit rougher, no growling just alot of jumping and bouncing and running into the other dog, typical bully play. The Collie was playing back!!! yay! Well the owner wasn't sure about that so he said that he was worried about the Dogs front legs so i said okay i'll grab Tobi...

Easier said than done... they are bouncing all over running around and its very hard to catch either of them. all the while Tobi is still jumping etc... the woman gets up and Rushes toward Tobi yelling "HEY HEY HEY HEY HEY" and clapping her hands crazily... and actually startled both of them, Tobi with his tail between his legs.
:hand: 
He's going to break my dogs legs!
"there isn't a need to be crazy charge at my dog and yell at it"
I'm a dog trainer! and his legs are bad
"this is a dog park for [email protected]#% sake wtf did you think was going to happen they are going to just lay down and sniff each others asses?"
The clap method works!
"oh really?" you clapping your hands is a training method. anybody can be a dog trainer it doesn't mean your any good at your job."

At that point the husband said they would leave to accomodate us which was fine i was planning on leaving if they didnt want to... I just can't believe some people...

Don't bring your dog to the dog park if they are sick or injured is right on the forms. and if they had a problem with play they should have said something at the first play bow... 

The biggest thing is she acted like he was such a terror and she had no idea of his temperament or if he was aggressive when in fear, and then rebuttled with me telling her that wasn't needed with I'm a dog trainer... :twitch:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

It sucks totally, but this is why I don't go to dog parks.


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

Yeah I really despise dog parks because a large number of the people who go there are complete idiots and/or have no control whatsoever of their dogs. And if your dog has poor/no recall, what the hell are you doing letting it off leash!? Dog parks are an excellent idea, but they can't really be controlled and it's sad. Luckily I can bring my dogs to work so they have some playmates.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> It sucks totally, but this is why I don't go to dog parks.


Ditto. hwell:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I love the idea of dog parks. Unfortunately there are too many idiots that use them and ruin it for the rest of us. 
None of them around here seem to be big enough, either. I dont want a little dirt patch with a fence, I want ROOM for them to run and play.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

The only dog park that I have ever seen that was worth a damn was the huge one in Redmond, WA. It has activities for dogs - trails, ponds, fields and the people there are GREAT about watching their dogs...they...get this...actually _play_ with their dogs while at the dog park! Rules are followed and people are not irresponsible.

I have yet to see another dog park that good with people that good. So I no longer go to dog parks.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't take Quinn to dog parks. he is great with other dogs, but plays rough. The few times I did go we had people leaving as soon as they saw a dobie coming.

He has a few dog friends- mostly pits and boxers who have a similar play style.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> It sucks totally, but this is why I don't go to dog parks.


Yup, were starting to see why, it's been why we have been looking to find a suitable rescue so that way they could play together without the problem of other owners :lol:



Angelwing said:


> Yeah I really despise dog parks because a large number of the people who go there are complete idiots and/or have no control whatsoever of their dogs. And if your dog has poor/no recall, what the hell are you doing letting it off leash!? Dog parks are an excellent idea, but they can't really be controlled and it's sad. Luckily I can bring my dogs to work so they have some playmates.


They have to be off leash when going through a second set of gates, my dog doesn't have the BEST recall but it is good enough when he isn't completely over the top with new exciting things. Another dog wanting to play with him is one of those things he is very excited about as would any puppy be. 





SerenityFL said:


> The only dog park that I have ever seen that was worth a damn was the huge one in Redmond, WA. It has activities for dogs - trails, ponds, fields and the people there are GREAT about watching their dogs...they...get this...actually _play_ with their dogs while at the dog park! Rules are followed and people are not irresponsible.
> 
> I have yet to see another dog park that good with people that good. So I no longer go to dog parks.


I've been there with my last dog when i lived in Seattle. It was beautiful and it was a great time, I kind of assumed this was the same way... and really all you get here are people that will (get this) ask if somebody will watch their dog for a sec while they go have a smoke... I also went to the one that was in Kent as well it was nice, but the people weren't as good as they were in Redmond.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

that sucks!
We have a huge dog park right where i live! Really huge well it's rather an off leash area/park! And it's so nice there! Most of the dogs play well and i don't care if they are otherwise goof trained, as long as theydon't attack or bite!

However their owners, most of them are idiots! That's the reason i'm not going there as often as i used to.
Why is it that people, who's dogs aren't trained at all (have no recall and so on...) always give me training tips??
Keep it to yourself i don't want to hear ylour brutal methods.
And sometimes it appears to me, that some people just go there to hand out treats! And when i tell them that my dog can't have treats they look at me like i'm the crazy one....:/ Once i even had a lady ignore me and she gave him treats anyway!!! I really freaked out...


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Love the idea of dog parks hate most of the people that go to them. They bring dogs that are not suitable, or are not trained or bring unsuitable dog along with their 3 young children and then flip out because the dogs are playing too wildly and are going to hurt their kids, so worried about their kids that they ignore their dog who is jumping up on people and pissing other dogs off. I stopped going to dog parks when I lived in the city. Just not worth the risk.

We had a really nice one in one city. It had a large dry lot in one half and then the other half which was seperately fenced was forest with trails and a creek running through it. It was lovely but everytime we went Drifter would wind up with kennel cough and then there was the huge flea scare when some idiot brough their flea infested dog to the park and didn't tell anyone until someone was stroking the dog and noticed then tried to deny it. Nope, no more dog parks for me, I'll stick to letting my guys have fun in the woods with a few friends and their dogs.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

There's an awesome dog park in Milwaukee. It's on about 12 wooded acres, with a small stream running through it. They have two parking areas on different sides of the park. The main trail forms a figure-8 between the parking areas, and there are lots of single track trails cutting through the underbrush. There's a small field by one of the parking areas.

Because there are no fences, people with poorly trained dogs don't go there. Most of the people who go there walk the trails with their dogs, so you get to meet new dogs and owners as you walk, and the owners are actually involved with their dogs as they walk, so things rarely get out of hand. It's a pretty good case of self-selection, and 98% of the people and dogs I met there were wonderful.

Ha, the only problem I have with the park is that I live in North Carolina. I wish someone down here would copy the idea.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

There's a big dog park near where I live... I've gone there with Piper on leash about 3 or so times. I've had two dogs try and go after her... nothing "bad" happened but I wasn't happy about it, and so I didn't go back. I'm not comfortable taking her off leash around dogs that are not socialized or are aggressive. I know Piper can hit 35mph and at that spreed she can travel far... if she gets spooked it will be a pain to get her back. It's a shame because around here there are not many dog parks, and I want to keep Piper socialized around dogs. The trails we usually take don't often have other dogs on them, but those we have met have all been pretty good. A bit dominant but otherwise friendly.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Yea dog parks have their ups and downs, mainly downs at least where I am. At our park, well, there is a schedule. Usually the good doggy owners come at 8-9 in the morning and then after 10 or 11, it goes downhill. Don't even think about coming on the weekend, that is when all the trouble starts up. It is mostly social time for the people more than the dogs. Most of them on the weekends don't even bother to check up every ten seconds or so to make sure their dog is ok. And mostly, the ones on the weekend are stuck at home all week in the back yard and so of course they are going to be more rabunctious.

Now that I have got my job and we see dogs and play with dogs regularily there, I have a good feeling the dog park will be a only last resort if need be or at least we will only go a couple times out of the week for swimming at the lake and playing with some of Jasper's play buddies.


----------

